
Show HN: Math Worksheets for Kids - javierluraschi
http://worksheets.guru/
======
unclegene
Interesting :) I've made
[http://math.softover.com/](http://math.softover.com/) almost 6 years ago -
practically the same

~~~
unclegene
Not sure about kids, but my father actively used it for a post-stroke recovery

------
tarr11
There are a lot of repeating questions on there. Also, would hope that this
didn't require printing, which is expensive.

~~~
javierluraschi
@tar11 thanks for the comment. The repeating questions are by design since I
found out my kids get really motivated by starting with a few easy ones, ones
they got the worksheet started, it's harder for them to stop. As the
worksheets get harder, duplication becomes less common.

I'll look later today into adding a tablet version that will allow them do
draw over to avoid printing them. Give it another try tomorrow.

~~~
javierluraschi
You can now draw on phones and tablets by clicking on the worksheet, quite
useful while on the go with kids or to save some paper.

~~~
spdustin
Well done!

Is there a trick to getting back to the grid once you've gone into a sheet?
Short of a refresh, that is, which erases the work.

~~~
javierluraschi
I was thinking of locking the UI to keep kids focused on finishing the
worksheet before they ask for help to get a new one. But I agree it's
currently hard to get back to get grid, I'll add support for navigating back
to the grid to using the back button.

